# Swype Beta - Parse Error.



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

"There was a problem parsing the package."

Anyone seen this error? Been trying to get swype installed for a couple days via the official installer with no luck.

The pop up appears immediately, regardless of 4G/3G/Wifi. Tried searching for a fix but the Swype forums were about as useful as Verizon's.

Guessing it could be an issue with CM9, as I know I had it working when it was first released on Gummy. If I must resort, if anyone has a copy of the apk that would work (I assume).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skrazz (Aug 23, 2011)

Same issue here. On stock, unrooted 4.0.4...


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you already have Swype installed? Same thing happened to me but I had to use the Swype internal updater to get the package because the installer wouldn't work. Every now and then Swype gets those parse errors. It sucks.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Skrazz said:


> Do you already have Swype installed? Same thing happened to me but I had to use the Swype internal updater to get the package because the installer wouldn't work. Every now and then Swype gets those parse errors. It sucks.


I do not. Haven't had it installed since the beta was released, guess I should have held onto the actual swype apk, not the installer, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

I never understood why Swype doesn't let you download the apk on their website. The beta program is open to the public and it isn't that hard to get a hold of the actual apk file. It's harder to get the Swype apk than it is to get a baby!


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I used one of the themed ones by dj darkknight I think that's his name working great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone willing to dropbox the apk for me? (For swype itself, not the installer.)

Since it's official I don't think it'll count as warez, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Just put it there. May take a second to finish uploading.

REMOVED

^^ If anyone has an issue with that I'll pull it.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> Just put it there. May take a second to finish uploading.


Please do not post APKs of Swype. The license specifically forbids it, and we prefer to avoid DMCA takedown requests.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

DrMacinyasha said:


> tl;dr, licensing, making sure they can cut off the beta, and keeping OEMs that pay them ridiculous sums of money happy.
> 
> Please do not post APKs of Swype. The license specifically forbids it, and we prefer to avoid DMCA takedown requests.


tl;dr... So that you removed my link does this mean you're removing the roms that include it in their packages? If you take one down you need to take them all down.

Edit:
blaine what rom do you use? I'll just put the same apk in the rom you use and post that. Apparently it's not cool to "buy a stolen radio" but I can sell you a car with a stolen radio in it.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> tl;dr... So that you removed my link does this mean you're removing the roms that include it in their packages? If you take one down you need to take them all down.
> 
> Edit:
> blaine what rom do you use? I'll just put the same apk in the rom you use and post that. Apparently it's not cool to "buy a stolen radio" but I can sell you a car with a stolen radio in it.


If a device comes with Swype, and that version (or a modification thereof) is included in a stock-based ROM, it's not a problem.

Otherwise, we're dependent on users to report violations, or we pick out those we see.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> If a device comes with Swype, and that version (or a modification thereof) is included in a stock-based ROM, it's not a problem.
> 
> Otherwise, we're dependent on users to report violations, or we pick out those we see.


My apologies there bud, I assumed since it was an open-beta it would be of no issue. Had no idea of their licensing stating otherwise.


----------



## beto0707 (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, I am also having this same error from the Swype Installer. I just switched from stock 4.0.2 to AOKP Build38 last night and am pretty happy. I was beginning to think it was the ROM's fault.

Also, I now know why it's been so difficult to find the swype apk. I'll keep looking...


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

this happened to me a while ago, not on the gnex but when i was using a droidx. The way I fixed it then was searching for "swype" with root explorer and deleting pretty much anything that had to do with swype (don't remember what all it was) and after that I was able to install. Not sure if this would pertain to your situation, just throwing it out there just in case.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Boblank said:


> this happened to me a while ago, not on the gnex but when i was using a droidx. The way I fixed it then was searching for "swype" with root explorer and deleting pretty much anything that had to do with swype (don't remember what all it was) and after that I was able to install. Not sure if this would pertain to your situation, just throwing it out there just in case.


Hmm. Might be worth a shot.

Edit: I don't have a single file related to swype, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah it didn't work for me either with a fresh install. It happens every now & again with Swype's downloader. Frankly you'd think they'd want the beta floating around since half the time their installer doesn't work.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Yeah it didn't work for me either with a fresh install. It happens every now & again with Swype's downloader. Frankly you'd think they'd want the beta floating around since half the time their installer doesn't work.


I've tried multiple times a day for multiple days. Given up at this point.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I've tried multiple times a day for multiple days. Given up at this point.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Same here....then I remembered that I should have it backed up in Titanium. Loaded it from there with no problems.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Should be fixed now, according to Swype via Droid Life's twitter post. I was able to download and install it without issue just now.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Should be fixed now, according to Swype via Droid Life's twitter post. I was able to download and install it without issue just now.


YUP, finally installs!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> YUP, finally installs!


About goddamned time. Let's see if this works..

Edit: Holy hell I'm Swyping "officially".


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

After using a themed Swype I can't go back to plain boring Swype lol.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I dislike most of the themes for Swype..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> After using a themed Swype I can't go back to plain boring Swype lol.


sorry but we don't support Warez here at Rootz


----------

